# DRA and UKC



## max (Jul 21, 2010)

If the pit bull is registered with DRA, is it possible to registere with UKC? Sorry for the ignorance.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

The UKC doesn't single register dogs anymore. A dog can only be registered if it's parents are registered and the litter is registered within a certain amount of time.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

what is DRA?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

bluefamily said:


> what is DRA?


HAHAHAHAHA ok at least i'm not the only one, i was totally not going to amit i didn't know and google it later :hammer:


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Dog Registry of America. Its a fake registry like the Continental Kennel Club and several others. Sorry, OP.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> Dog Registry of America. Its a fake registry like the Continental Kennel Club and several others. Sorry, OP.


ah ok I kinda figured that but what curious


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ughh is it really a fake registry? The DRA? I should have known, lol. Thanks baha


----------



## max (Jul 21, 2010)

I found a "colby" bloodline online but pup is registered only on DRA.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

max said:


> I found a "colby" bloodline online but pup is registered only on DRA.


 Then it is doubtful the pup is a purebred of that line at all if that is all it's registered sadly.


----------



## heflinskennel (Sep 14, 2010)

you people have abolutly no idea what you are talking about DRA is a real registry. in the 80-90's it was called US Kennel Club alot of people used them to start a foundation for the jack russell and other terriers. there are alot of people that still use them (puppy mills) mostly but hey most of them use akc ckc as well. now when it somes to buying a colby dog with dra papers I would check the referances. for colby dogs are adba registurd straight form colby them selves and they only charge $500 the last time i baught one so for someone to just change the dog to dra and not ukc I will never understand that but i do know there are lot of old breeders that still use dra because they are cheap and dont need this and that to inspect there dog. and like it was stated above ukc closed single registration back in june if i am not misstaken on the month. now if the dog is dra registurd and a great dog you can duel registur them with adba aslong as the pedigree is intact like i said before make sure you do research and check referances


----------

